# Lka trade stalls



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Are they similar ones to crufts? Been looking for a trade list but can't find one :-( is it in the our dogs mag I I can borrow that from work if so. Think I might go anyway so I can pinch a ridgeback, rottie and boston


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> Are they similar ones to crufts? Been looking for a trade list but can't find one :-( is it in the our dogs mag I I can borrow that from work if so. Think I might go anyway so I can pinch a ridgeback, rottie and boston


its similar but on a much smaller scale. who you looking for?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I need to get vet bed and some puppia harnesses thats it really


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

You'll be able to get vetbed


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

you will get most of what you are looking for...but if you go please dont nick any of my ridgebacks...lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Nataliee said:


> I need to get vet bed and some puppia harnesses thats it really


if you don't fancy carrying it have a look on ebay


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> you will get most of what you are looking for...but if you go please dont nick any of my ridgebacks...lol


Ooh, theres a thought, lol!!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't mind carrying the vet bed, and saves postage lol



ridgeback05 said:


> you will get most of what you are looking for...but if you go please dont nick any of my ridgebacks...lol


i can swap you one for a chihuahua?


----------



## Lottieb01 (Oct 13, 2011)

How did everyone get on at LKA. 

OP...Try DogGames for a harness they do fab ones


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Well we were nearly late, lol! We got a puncture on the A1, and I had to change it in the pitch black dark, lol! The dog had to come out of the back of the car, then his crate, just to get the wheel and the toold out. Took me half and hour to do it and I got up to the eyes in black stuff, lol!

We got to the LKA, did a frog march of a walk from the carpark to get in, found our ring, asked the steward what class was in, and it was MPD so we had a small breather as JD was in PD, phew!! But then Frank picked his winners and started his write-up and PD was called in so Amy hadnt even had time to get her suit on, she just had to go in with JD without any practice either, lol! But Amy did us proud, she had him standing lovely and he moved really nice for her, as he can be a bit of a galoot on the move, lol! It weas his first PD class and was the youngest in there, and he got a 4th out of 5, which we were happy with considering all


----------



## Lottieb01 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ahhh fantastic, It was manic getting from the Car Park, I was there both days and faced a mission in the freezing cold but when I reached the hall felt like I was being balsted with the sun lol. 

Such a fab show just before Christmas though, Really gets me in the festive spirit. 

Glad you did well :biggrin:


----------

